# *update* Hunted.The.Demons.Forge.PAL.XBOX360-COMPLEX



## FAST6191 (May 29, 2011)

Anydvd corruption and the game is only mult4 (despite files for English being on the disc). See second post for more
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/t294761-hunted-the-demons-forge-pal-xbox360-complex?view=findpost&p=3673743" target="_blank">http://gbatemp.net/t294761-hunted-the-demo...t&p=3673743</a>

As mentioned in yesterday's release all the DLC and XBLA since the previous post was covered on <a href="http://gbatemp.net/t294332-dungeons-and-dragons-daggerdale-xbla-xbox360-xblaplus-and-dlc" target="_blank">this thread</a>.

<b>Hunted.The.Demons.Forge.PAL.XBOX360-COMPLEX</b>
Seemingly region locked PAL only. US street date is Tuesday (31st of May). re update mentioned above- PAL street date is Friday (3rd of June)

This is the second of several fantasy action games to be released since the new year (Dungeon Siege III is due in a couple of weeks and <a href="http://gbatemp.net/t290857-the-first-templar-dirfix-xbox360-swag-the-first-templar" target="_blank">The First templar</a> hit about this time last month although there have also been XBLA releases (see above), Dragon age 2, several US releases of older games that had appeared in PAL regions and things like Warriors Legends of Troy and a new dynasty warriors game among others making the 360 a fairly viable contender in the RPG/fantasy game race).

Back on topic this game was made by InXile Entertainment (with Bethesda softworks are taking publishing duties for this one) who in recent years made a few ports (notably of the line rider game to DS, wii and apple stuff) but before that they made the rather interesting and well reviewed fantasy RPG parody The Bard's Tale (although not really related to the classic RPG series of the same name).
This appears to be more of a two (very different) character action game (the videos below sum it up pretty well). This is the companies first game to be released for the 360 but they did have another gamed called Heist/Hei$t for the system in development that was later cancelled.

I have watched this game for some time now and it had a fair bit of advertising happen for it as well so we might something nice. I will be playing this so hopefully a mini review in a day or two.

Amazon UK description
Powered by the Unreal 3 engine, Hunted: The Demon’s Forge is a fresh take on the classic fantasy game that delivers the intensity and action of a modern-day shooter. Taking control of either E’lara, a ranged weapon expert, or Caddoc, a master swordsman, you and your partner will descend into a dark and foreboding world for an unforgettable cooperative experience. As you travel deep within the world of Kala Moor, you will use a variety of deadly weapons, powerful spells, and cover tactics to face down wave after wave of vicious enemies. It will take the combined efforts of two great warriors to explore menacing dungeons, overgrown ruins, and downtrodden towns … and discover the secrets of the Demon’s Forge.

Features:

An Unreal Dark Fantasy: Powered by the Unreal 3 engine, the dark world of Hunted comes to life as a third-person fantasy game with the intensity and action of a modern-day shooter. Hunted boasts stunning visuals with breath-taking vistas and foreboding underground worlds.
Co-op at a Distance: Combine E’lara’s ranged attacks with Caddoc’s melee expertise to pull off gruesome co-op kill moves, perform special attacks, and heal one another from anywhere on the battlefield. The characters’ differing combat expertise allows a player’s strategy to vary from one play through to the next.
Descend into Dungeon Depths: Work with your co-op partner to discover hidden paths and solve the devious puzzles that block your way. Explore menacing dungeons, overgrown ruins, and terrorized towns to discover treasure and powerful upgrades.
Two Ways to Fight: Wade into the thick of the fight using deadly melee skills, or tactically use cover to dispatch hordes of creatures with bows and spells. Use powerful magic to boost your partner’s combat effectiveness and even the odds against increasingly formidable enemies.
Forge Your Own Levels: Create and share your own challenging dungeon designs with The Crucible, a powerful in-game editor that provides endless opportunities for exploration and battles for you and your friends.



<b>Video</b> A developer walkthrough from last year's E3 but a pretty good intro it all.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6bto2EH3ilU[/youtube]
A few more recent videos
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEqMZ6dsLo8[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7ZCBPGsOcc[/youtube]

<b>Boxart</b>
<img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/32303/complexhunteddemonsforgexbox360pal.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

Fans of comparing US and Eu boxart you have another one for the collection although not quite as good as the Knight's contract game.



Spoiler: NFO



<!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ - C O M P L E X -
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ■
▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ █▄▄ ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀
▒▓████▀▀██▄ÂÂ░▒████▀▀███▄ ▓▒███▀▀███▀▀██▄ ▒▓███▀▀██▄▐█ÂÂ▒▓███▀▀██▄ ███▄ÂÂÂÂ▄█▄
▓█████ÂÂ███ÂÂ▒▓████ÂÂ████ ▓████ÂÂ███ÂÂ███ ▓████ÂÂ▐██▐█ÂÂ▓████ÂÂ███ ▐▓██▌ÂÂ▓██
▓█████ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▓█████ÂÂ████ ▒████ÂÂ███ÂÂ███ ▓████ÂÂ▐██▐█ÂÂ▓████ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▐▓██▌ÂÂ▐██▌
██████ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ██████ÂÂ████ █████ÂÂ███ÂÂ███ █████ ▐██▌▐█ÂÂ█████ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▀███ÂÂ██▀
██████ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▓█████ÂÂ████ █████ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ███ █████ÂÂ▀ÂÂ██ÂÂ▓████▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ███▀█
██████ÂÂ████ ██████ÂÂ████ █████ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ███ █████ÂÂ▓████ÂÂ▀▀▀▐█ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▄███ÂÂ▐█▄
██████ÂÂ████ ██████ÂÂ████ █████ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ███ █████ÂÂ█████ÂÂ███▐█ÂÂ███ ▓███▌ÂÂ██▓
▀█████▄▄███▀ ▀█████▄▄████ █████ÂÂ ▄▄▄▄██▀ █████ÂÂ█████▄▄███▐█▄▄███ ▐▓███ ▀█▀
▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ▀██▀▀▄▄▄▄▄
ÂÂ ▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▀▓▀
ÂÂÂÂ ▀ ■ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ P R E S E N T SÂÂ :ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▄■

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Hunted The Demon's Forge (c) Bethesda

▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▒▄▄▄▄▄

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ RegionÂÂÂÂÂÂ: PALÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Languages: English (Multi5)ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂ ▄ÂÂ SizeÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ: 1 DVDÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ GenreÂÂÂÂ: ActionÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ■
ÂÂ ■ÂÂÂÂ PlatformÂÂÂÂ: XBOX 360ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂDateÂÂÂÂ : 05/2011ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▄
▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄░▄▄▄▄▄▄
ÂÂÂÂ ▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ■

ÂÂRelease Info:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▀
ÂÂ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

ÂÂSet in a dark fantasy world, Hunted: The Demon's Forge is an unforgettable 
ÂÂcooperative action game, pitting you and your partner against waves of 
ÂÂvicious enemies. Taking control of either E'lara, a ranged weapon expert, 
ÂÂor Caddoc, a master swordsman, you must use a variety of weapons, powerful 
ÂÂspells, and cover tactics to battle your way through menacing dungeons, 
ÂÂovergrown ruins, and downtrodden towns. Discover secrets and complete co-op-
ÂÂbased puzzles whilst exploring the sinister world to discover answers to 
ÂÂthe game's deep, dark mysteries.



ÂÂNotes:
ÂÂ~~~~~~~

ÂÂ-


ÂÂÂÂ ▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ■
ÂÂ ■ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂEnjoy This Fine COMPLEX ReleaseÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▄
▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄░▄▄▄▄▄▄
ÂÂÂÂ ▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ■▄ bmx!<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->


----------



## FAST6191 (May 29, 2011)

2 pieces of bad news on this release


Anydvd corruption- the new NFO has a bit more. Apparently there is some anyDVD corruption but the group released a PPF patch.

Also the game has the files but English is disabled on this making it multi4. I might try my hand at enabling it for JTAG machines but it is probably easier to wait.


```
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ - C O M P L E X -
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? ??? ????????
???????????ÂÂ???????????? ??????????????? ????????????ÂÂ?????????? ????ÂÂÂÂ???
??????ÂÂ???ÂÂ??????ÂÂ???? ?????ÂÂ???ÂÂ??? ?????ÂÂ?????ÂÂ?????ÂÂ??? ?????ÂÂ???
??????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??????ÂÂ???? ?????ÂÂ???ÂÂ??? ?????ÂÂ?????ÂÂ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?????ÂÂ????
??????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??????ÂÂ???? ?????ÂÂ???ÂÂ??? ????? ??????ÂÂ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ????ÂÂ???
??????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??????ÂÂ???? ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??? ?????ÂÂ?ÂÂ??ÂÂ??????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?????
??????ÂÂ???? ??????ÂÂ???? ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??? ?????ÂÂ?????ÂÂ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ????ÂÂ???
??????ÂÂ???? ??????ÂÂ???? ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??? ?????ÂÂ?????ÂÂ?????ÂÂ??? ?????ÂÂ???
???????????? ???????????? ?????ÂÂ ??????? ?????ÂÂ????????????????? ????? ???
??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? ??????????
ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ???
ÂÂÂÂ ? ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ P R E S E N T SÂÂ :ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Hunted The Demon's Forge NFO Fix & PPF Patch (c) Bethesda

??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ RegionÂÂÂÂÂÂ: PALÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Languages: Multi 4ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ SizeÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ: 1 fileÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂGenreÂÂÂÂ: ActionÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ PlatformÂÂÂÂ: XBOX 360ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂDateÂÂÂÂ : 05/2011ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?

ÂÂRelease Info:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
ÂÂ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

ÂÂEven though, all Multi5 data files are on the dvd, it seems that ENGLISH
ÂÂlanguage is not enabled! So the game is Multi4 only (Fre,Ger,Ita,Spa) !
ÂÂ
ÂÂThe enclosed ppf patch fixes the anydvd style corruption ...
ÂÂ


ÂÂNotes:
ÂÂ~~~~~~~

ÂÂSorry for the mess! Didnt really expect this to miss english language ...


ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂEnjoy This Fine COMPLEX ReleaseÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?
??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?? bmx!
```


----------

